# Red Ridge Manor



## Valleyscare (Aug 31, 2007)

Hey everyone, so the past couple years, I've done a yard haunt with little to nothing. I have a fogger that I use, I have one strobe, and every year I buy cob-webs, and I already have a couple masks. I have a good idea of what I want to do this year, but I'm just not sure how to execute it. If anybody has ideas, please just take the attachment & mess around with it and try to come up with something! Thanks and all ideas are highly appreciated!

~Valleyscare


----------



## Uruk-Hai (Nov 4, 2006)

Welcome to the forum Valleyscare! The plan is great but do you have any photos of the house & yard to go along with it? What are your ideas that you want to execute? What masks do you have? Any info would help someone with your plan.


----------



## Valleyscare (Aug 31, 2007)

Well, I have just a few skeleton/scream masks, an ant mask (don't ask haha it's weird but pretty creepy lookin) and then one more alien mask. As far as my yard layout, here are a couple pics that should give you an idea of what it's like.


----------



## Haunted Bayou (Feb 16, 2007)

Welcome Valleyscare!

You said you have ideas but don't know how to execute them...what are you thinking about ? That will help us help you.

You have plenty of yard to work with. You can start with a small grave yard.
How empty is your garage? You can decorate it or is that even an option?


----------



## Valleyscare (Aug 31, 2007)

Well I kinda want to do a little tunnel that goes over the path that leads to our door, but I'm totally lost on a cheap way I can do that, and a garage haunt is already out of the question.  Parents aren't very fond of the idea haha.


----------



## corner haunt (May 21, 2008)

First off, welcome! Do you want ideas for the yard, house, or props?


----------



## Valleyscare (Aug 31, 2007)

Just how I could possibly get a tunnel worked out for the walkway I guess.


----------



## Haunted Bayou (Feb 16, 2007)

Ahhhh, how handy are you? 

If I can find the link, there is a way to make a tunnel out of pvc.


----------



## Valleyscare (Aug 31, 2007)

Um, little to no skills ha, but I did but together a Knex Screamin Serpant Roller Coaster so. . . (Sarcasm)


----------



## Haunted Bayou (Feb 16, 2007)

LOL..I don't think you need a lot of skill to make pvc structures.

I can't remember where I saved the link but here is one to Haunted Wisconsin. I don't know if you have seen it but it has a lot of links to haunts. Great for ideas.

http://www.hauntedwisconsin.com/links?category=32

When I find the link I will post it.


----------



## corner haunt (May 21, 2008)

This is hardly an elaborate "tunnel" but we once used an easy up shelter tent that led to the door. We had corn stalks at the poles, bats and things hanging from it... blah blah blah. Bottom line every one was impressed and I was worried it would be cheesy!
Throw some flicker bulbs in those lights, wrap those columns with some scene setter to look like stone, hang a dead guy from the tree in the front yard, POOF!!! Your off to the start of a haunt, just let your imagination go.
FYI If you have stuff hang from your tunnel it's OK for it to be low enough that people have to duck and weave around it,and some fishing line hanging there to give people that "what just touched me feeling" works great too!


----------



## Revenant (Mar 17, 2007)

Here's a thread I posted last year on making a PVC quonset-hut style tunnel
http://www.hauntforum.com/showthread.php?t=6360&highlight=monkey+hut
Not too pricey and it holds up well in weather. Use a fairly sturdy tarp for the outside (blue ones work fine) and maybe line it with some scene setters to make it look like stone or whatever.


----------



## Valleyscare (Aug 31, 2007)

Well what I was thinking is try to put some PVC in the ground and then try to manage to make a tunnel out of a square shape, but now that you guys posted those, I think I got an idea of what I'll do.


----------



## Haunted Bayou (Feb 16, 2007)

LOL! Thanks Revenant...that is the link I was thinking about. Couldn't remember who did it.

Valleyscare..you'd be surprised how impressed people will be with your yard with just a little effort. I can't say it enough...."string lights and a sound track".
My neighbors love my garage, and it is mostly string lights and spider webs.

If you put together a small tunnel and fill it with props and lights with a soundtrack in the background, people will love it. You have a nice porch to decorate also. I think you have a lot to start with and just do what the rest of us do....expand a little every year. Buy stuff on sale after Halloween.

Like Cornerhaunt said, you might think it is cheesy but most people who are out with little kids will appreciate your efforts.


----------



## Uruk-Hai (Nov 4, 2006)

Your tunnel idea sounds good, although I'd move it to the driveway as your porch and front walk could be done up really nice. Start with some simple tombstones on the front lawn and maybe make a few stand-up figures for those masks of yours. Like Haunted Bayou said: lights and some spooky music, spiderwebs on the bushes. It could look really great with little effort.


----------



## Dark Star (Nov 6, 2007)

Depending on your finances, I would start buying those metal arches at Micheals that they use for wedding and things, with the 40% off coupons. Spray paint them black of course, then line 5-6 of them up over the walkway and then cover with some cheap black plastic.


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

other things you could do
you have the perfect yard for a great cemetary..
upstairs room windows with some ghosts or silhouettes in the windows
front bay window samething or a witch or one of your masks, prop maybe
you could have a static mask prop peeking around garage area
groundbreakers inbetween hedges like they are trying to grab kids feet
webbing from bay window down with giant spider


----------

